# Webseite starten



## DJ Tobi (2. Feb 2010)

Hallo @ Alle hier, ich hoffe hier bin ich richtig und bekomme auf meine frage die passende Antwort.

Ich suche nun seit über 24 std eine möglichkeit wie ich zb. um 14 Uhr eine Webseite automatisch starten kann.

Ich möchte das es direckt von horst aus starten, so das ich nicht immer über ein link manuelsarten muss.

Ich ich baue auf euch. OK wenn sowas nicht möglich ist habe ich mich nun zum voll horst gemacht. aber das gehört dazu.

Danke für eure Infos.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## ARadauer (2. Feb 2010)

> Ich möchte das es direckt von horst aus starten


host?

bewegen wir uns im Java umfeld? Also ein Servlet das eine Url alle 24 Stunden aufruft? Brauchst du sowas?


----------



## maki (2. Feb 2010)

Was genau heisst "eine Website starten"?
Und wer ist eigentlich Horst?


----------



## Firestorm87 (2. Feb 2010)

Website starten = Webserver starten, der dann eine WebSite anzeigt?

Wenn ja:
- Welches Betriebssystem, welcher Webserver?

Wenn nein:
- Was ?

/EDIT: Je öfter man das liest um so schlimmer wird das :rtfm:


----------



## The_S (2. Feb 2010)

Wenn du einfach nur eine Website im Standardbrowser aufrufen möchtest, kannst du das seit Java 6 mit der Klasse Desktop machen: Java Blog Buch : A) Desktop – JDK 1.6 . Ansonsten muss das Programm parallel auf dem Rechner ständig ausgeführt werden und bspw. per TimerTask auf die Uhrzeit prüfen.


----------



## DJ Tobi (2. Feb 2010)

Ok, ich bin wie gesagt auf dem gebiet neu. Versuche ich es mal genauer zu erklären.
Ich möchte Taglich um 14 Uhr mein auto dj starten. 
derzeit machen wir das so das wir ein buton anklicken.

Dieses soll aber wenn möglich automatisch passiren evtl. mit ein java script

ob es geht???? kp


----------



## maki (2. Feb 2010)

> Dieses soll aber wenn möglich automatisch passiren evtl. mit ein java script


*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html


----------



## Firestorm87 (2. Feb 2010)

DJ Tobi hat gesagt.:


> Ich suche nun seit über 24 std eine möglichkeit wie ich zb. um 14 Uhr eine Webseite automatisch starten kann.





DJ Tobi hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte Taglich um 14 Uhr mein auto dj starten.


Ist das ne Website? Nen Ausführbares Programm?
Was macht denn dein "Button" jetzt? vll kann man das einfach mitm Scheduler versehen....

/EDIT:


maki hat gesagt.:


> *verschoben*
> 
> Bitte lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html


Vll verwirrt, aber verirrt? Ich seh auch noch nicht, dass es sich hier um JavaScript handelt 
Ich seh hier noch gar nix


----------



## ARadauer (2. Feb 2010)

@maki nur weil jemand sagt, er hätte das gerne mit einem java script heißt das nicht, dass er auch javascript meint ;-)

Also ich glaube wir wissen jetzt noch immer nicht was du willst.



> Ich möchte Taglich um 14 Uhr mein auto dj starten.
> derzeit machen wir das so das wir ein buton anklicken.


und der Button ist auf einer Webseite? Und du klickst das von deinem eigenen Computer an?

nimm eine Textdatei schreib sowas rein:
"C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" http://www.deineUrlBeimButtonKlicken.com
speicher sie irgendwo unter c: und bennen sie auf djstarten.bat um

Unter Start -> Zubehört -> geplante Tasks 
fügst du dann einen neuen Task ein und wällst deine bat datei... 
so fertig ;-)


----------



## maki (2. Feb 2010)

Firestorm87 hat gesagt.:


> Vll verwirrt, aber verirrt? Ich seh auch noch nicht, dass es sich hier um JavaScript handelt
> Ich seh hier noch gar nix


Ich auch nicht, auf jedenfall keine Java bezogene Frage 
Kann es ja immer noch in die Laberecke verschieben wenn nix mehr mit "java script" oder "javascript" oder ähnlichem kommt.


----------

